# Lying about your salary history to new employer.



## paystub (May 16, 2014)

I’ve been wondering about whether or not it’s ever okay to exaggerate your past salary. My friends in the past have bumped up their salaries to get a higher pay in their next job and it worked for him...Is it okay to lie about your salary history when applying for a new job?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Can you define what you mean by 'OK'?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And do you really discuss your past salary history with prospective employers?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Many US employers demand it. I've not seen this in any other country.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

And if your friend jumps out of a window you will too?

First - read the fine print on every job application be it on-line or hard copy. You will find a clause where you state that the information you provided is correct. The truth has strange ways of surfacing - casual conversation with coworkers/manager, former coworkers/managers, misplaced documents, ... - cause for immediate dismissal. 

Employers are generally familiar with the pay ranges for their positions be it in-house or with the competition. Any interviewer worth his salt will get real numbers in a casual conversation with a peer reference without tripping over the law. Otherwise - proof is in the knock - I have seen requests for W2s or other documentation when the previous compensation seems out of line with job function and/or market.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Be aware that the salary range can be a question once they check your references.

I don't think it's correct to base a salary on previous responsibilities or wages, but rather on the new content and responsibilities of the job. If your friends lied about it, that's their choice. If you are only worth the money when you lie, and not when you are honest, I wouldn't want to work for that company.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

I lied when asked last year (I got the job) as I was underpaid for my position at the time. I used that to get a 20% bump in pay.

I then told the truth about a month ago when asked (I got that job too) as I wasn't underpaid any more, which was lucky because during the background check they asked for proof of salary history. As a result I only got about a 7% bump.


----------



## SteveJack (Jun 19, 2014)

My friend was pulled out from the job offer because his employer found out that he lied about his previous salary during the background check. Sometimes it's never good to lie. But I think that companies should pay their employees a fair market value and not base their decision on the previous salary.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

It seems to me that a company that insists on knowing salary history is taking the easy way out. Instead of assessing a candidate's worth and relevance to the position fairly and honestly, they're abdicating and relying on other people's assessment. Which might well be flawed, in either direction.


----------



## SteveJack (Jun 19, 2014)

Bellthorpe said:


> It seems to me that a company that insists on knowing salary history is taking the easy way out. Instead of assessing a candidate's worth and relevance to the position fairly and honestly, they're abdicating and relying on other people's assessment. Which might well be flawed, in either direction.


I agree.


----------



## paystub (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for your valuable suggestions...


----------



## musicindustry (Jun 30, 2014)

Reputable companies can perform a background check and you may lose your shot at a job you might have had if you were honest. As an employer it's something I say not to risk.


----------



## paystub (May 16, 2014)

musicindustry said:


> Reputable companies can perform a background check and you may lose your shot at a job you might have had if you were honest. As an employer it's something I say not to risk.


Thanks for your valuable suggestions. You are right, most companies perform background checks for employee, and they might ask for pay stub document. So its about taking risk of your job if lying about previous salary to new employer.


----------



## xenocrisis0153 (Jul 5, 2014)

Bellthorpe said:


> Many US employers demand it. I've not seen this in any other country.


United Arab Emirates does it. I am currently in the job hunt over there, and about 50% of the jobs I've submitted applications to wanted to know.

To the OP, lying about past salary could work against in other ways (aside from the previously covered being denied on the grounds of lying). If you bump your fictional pay up too much, they might choose another candidate who is offering to do the job for a little less.


----------



## paystub (May 16, 2014)

SteveJack said:


> My friend was pulled out from the job offer because his employer found out that he lied about his previous salary during the background check. Sometimes it's never good to lie. But I think that companies should pay their employees a fair market value and not base their decision on the previous salary.


You are absolutely right. Its all about taking risk of your job, because most employer do background checking of employees.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

In the UK, employers have asked me for proof of my present salary, and in the USA, some have and some have not... It depends upon the company, not just the location. 

I do not lie about my wage, but I make it clear I'm looking for work because I'm looking for a wage increase based on the fact that I've gained valuable experience in my last/present position. 

I do know of many people who have lied and gotten away with it in both the UK and the USA. 

I don't have a moral issue with anyone lying to a company - in general companies are not moral. It is often just the way of business, and companies are not always honest, in my humble opinion and in my experience. 

But, I don't bother lying, because I simply negotiate. 

Sometimes negotiations go well, and sometimes they don't. 

I'd rather work for a company that recognises my worth than one I have to lie to in order to get paid a fair amount based on my experience. 

Also, I think companies should check out their potential employees, just as much a I check out my potential company. If I don't want to work for a 'bad' company and they do not want to have a 'bad' employee, then we are both going to do a bit of research. It only makes sense. A good company, for the most part, is not going to want to hire anyone they feel is dishonest in any way. So, if a company does not check out employees... I would wonder why. High turnover? They need someone right away? Why? Something might be going on with management, or worse. 

Try negotiating!!! 

Tell them what you earn, and what you want to earn, and what skills you have, which of course you will bring to them, that justify the increase in earnings. 

You'd be surprised - they just might respect you for it.


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

paystub said:


> I’ve been wondering about whether or not it’s ever okay to exaggerate your past salary. My friends in the past have bumped up their salaries to get a higher pay in their next job and it worked for him...Is it okay to lie about your salary history when applying for a new job?


You can loose a job if they find out that you lie. I just try to avoid answering this question entirely unless they outright ask or say it is required. If it was higher than what they will pay you, then you might not get the job. If they pay higher, they might bump your salary down


----------



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

Much depends upon the size of the company. If it is a larger company, there is a definitive HR department who these inquiries go through. If it is a smaller company, it generally goes through the ownership or a senior level person. I refer to verification of employment records. It is never correct to lie about what you were or are earning. If you are caught, even years later, you can be terminated. This is standard verbiage on all employment applications. Companies such as mine, inquiries go through the ownership who only verify the dates of employment. Nothing else and this request must be in writing by fax or US mail. They will not accept email requests. Warm regards!


----------

